# Cool mercury wagon



## tobytyler (Mar 6, 2020)

I just picked up this cool mercury wagon any idea on the year


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 7, 2020)

A bit different than mine (I still have it).  This photo is from about 1942.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 7, 2020)

tobytyler said:


> I just picked up this cool mercury wagon any idea on the year
> 
> View attachment 1151704
> 
> View attachment 1151705



1950's...Thats a cool one,I have a few wagons and keep an eye out for a Murray like yours


----------



## tobytyler (Mar 7, 2020)

O thanks I’ll post after I clean it up


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 7, 2020)

mickeyc said:


> A bit different than mine (I still have it).  This photo is from about 1942.View attachment 1152009



Detroit area?


----------



## bobsbikes (Mar 7, 2020)

heres my murray


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 7, 2020)

PCHiggin said:


> Detroit area?



Yep, Royal Oak.  Lived there from 1941 to 1993.  Now living in Rochester Hills, MI.


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 7, 2020)

If you check this forum under my posts for March 12, 2014, you'll see the wagon as it is now.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 7, 2020)

mickeyc said:


> Yep, Royal Oak.  Lived there from 1941 to 1993.  Now living in Rochester Hills, MI.



Nice town,Im right down Parkdale/24 Mile in Shelby Twp


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 8, 2020)

Similar to the late 40’s Murray tub wagon I had a couple years ago.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 8, 2020)

I'd like to find one of those and a Yellow Davy Crockett Radio Line from the 50's. That would complete my wagon bucket list


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 8, 2020)

mickeyc said:


> If you check this forum under my posts for March 12, 2014, you'll see the wagon as it is now.




No luck,I get your above post in the search.


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 8, 2020)

mickeyc said:


> *The Mercury now...*
> 
> Here's my wagon now..... Little worse for wear, but all there, except for one hubcap.  Tires are raggy too.  Not a lot of rust and a few splits at the bolts in the bottom.  Fun to still have it though.  Wish I still had my trike and big boy Schwinn!View attachment 142063View attachment 142064View attachment 142065View attachment 142066
> 
> ...



Here it is....sorry for the duplicate pictures.

Mike


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 8, 2020)

Nice one,cool you still have it. Mine was in my moms garage from the early 60's till her husband decided to toss it in the 90's.


----------



## tobytyler (Mar 8, 2020)

Hit it with wd40 cleaned up a little nice two tone paint paid 40.00 but worth it


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 8, 2020)

$40 a great deal,especially considering a chinese radio flyer is about $100 and doesnt have the cool style. I would have jumped on it.


----------



## tobytyler (Mar 8, 2020)

Ok I did good


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 9, 2020)

mickeyc said:


> Here it is....sorry for the duplicate pictures.
> 
> Mike



Yeah,I had the coolest trike @ age 2-3. it was a hedstrom with rear steer. I posted a video of me riding it back then. I've been looking for another for years,I thought it would be cool for the grandchildren. It must have been expensive or an oddball,never saw one for sale


----------



## idighistory (Dec 29, 2020)

PCHiggin said:


> $40 a great deal,especially considering a chinese radio flyer is about $100 and doesnt have the cool style. I would have jumped on it.



I got a wagon just like this one.  Rusty but looks a little better than the one in the picture.  What would it be worth?  I cannot sell, but I am going to have to restore it for my Mary.  She took it away from me.


----------



## idighistory (Dec 29, 2020)

PCHiggin said:


> Detroit area?



Can you still fit into it??


----------



## the tinker (Dec 30, 2020)

Here's our "firewood" wagon.


----------

